# Matrix Revolutions



## The Memory Hole (Nov 5, 2003)

So, who has seen the new Matrix movie? What did you think of it? Was it what you expected? Better or worse than the others? Please, no spoilers for those who have not seen it yet (and if you must mention a spoiler, add a *BOLDED* warning.

Personally though, I loved it. Although, neither it or Reloaded can come close to the complexity or originality of the first (IMHO).


----------



## Arden (Nov 5, 2003)

I haven't seen it yet... I intend to as soon as I can, though.

I watched the Animatrix for the first time recently... does quite a bit to explain more parts of the Matrix universe, I must say!


----------



## The Memory Hole (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, especially The Second Renaissance Parts 1 & 2. Those really filled in a lot of the origins of the Matrix. I also thought Kid's Story was good... although since I am an idiot, it took me a while to realize who the kid was. I can't say the rest of the Animatrix (well, expect for Final Flight of the Osiris) was really at all that necessary to the movies, but still the majority of them told a good story I thought.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 5, 2003)

I haven't watched it, but i've watched all the others...including the animatrix...which filled a giant void and made it a lot easier to comprehend.  The matrix was the first movie in years that actually made me think about things in a deeper perspective....kind of like acid, lmfao...except without the hallucinations. 

I'll go watch it ASAP


----------



## Arden (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh definitely, only the first 3 animated shorts explained anything relevant to the storyline, but the rest were cool as well, and things that might or might not have happened in "reality."

How did you not know who the kid was?

Great, now you've introduced all these doubts into my mind.  The kid was the main character dude, who got in trouble and skated away and all that, right?  Because if I'm wrong, my head's going to explode.


----------



## Arden (Nov 6, 2003)

BTW Nobody, you come out to $42.50.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 6, 2003)

WHAT??? Revolution is in the cinemas over there?? I thought they were planing to launch it at the same time all around the world! HEY! This is not fair! You guys are cheating. I gotta wait till 
OMG! .. yesterday! 
LoL! Ok, go over this post. I forgot the premiere was yesterday at 11o'clock local time. 
:blush:


----------



## MikeXpop (Nov 6, 2003)

I saw it.

Don't see it. 

For the love of god don't see it. If you do see it, leave when you see the giant face thing that was in the trailer. The first hour or so was pretty good (better than Reloaded anyway), but once the Neo - Smith(s) fight scene starts, it all goes downhill. The fight looked downright stupid and the ending, well, I almost cried. And not because the ending was sad. Because the ending was so stupid.

Think Star Wars Episode 1.


----------



## toast (Nov 6, 2003)

> Think Star Wars Episode 1.



That was nasty


----------



## voice- (Nov 6, 2003)

I was hoping for the brain-job this was made to be, and found just a lot of action...I have more questions after seeing it than I had before seeing it...


----------



## toast (Nov 6, 2003)

matrix 1 > matrix 2 >= matrix 3, says waferbay.com


----------



## Trip (Nov 6, 2003)

I can't wait to see it. I'm a crazed Matrix fan! And I really need to find out how it all ends. Hopefully my Mum will buy tickets today!!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 6, 2003)

God, you guys spoiled my (pleasant) anticipation!
Anyway, will be watching it on saturday. Don't care what you guys think about it. Pah


----------



## diablojota (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah, I am still going to see it on Sunday.  I had to wait for an English version.  My German is okay but not good enough for that.


----------



## MikeXpop (Nov 6, 2003)

toast said:
			
		

> That was nasty


 It had to be said


----------



## drunkmac (Nov 6, 2003)

Revolutions in my opinion was very awesome for a few reasons:

#1. It helps you understand the whole matrix and clears everything up. Such as in The Animatrix....the boy in there who frees himself is the 16 year old in the military in the matrix: revolutions

#2. Creepy. Anyone who saw the Animatrix probably agrees that the whole 2nd Renisaaince thing is very disturbing. Seeing the APUs come back in Revolutions lead the foreshadowing and seeing the General's face ripped apart is kinda gross.

#3. Little interesting things. Like the machine city and what goes on in the earth above ground. Also when they go above the clouds and see the sun and sky (by the way, Trinity's eyes would have been hurtin if she saw the sun for the first time)

#4. Agent Smith and Neo. Nuff said.

#5. A few very cool battle scenes. One I didnt remember until a few hours later...like 15 minutes into the movie where they enter the nightclub....and the bouncers run around on the ceiling and they all look a tad-bit creepy...very cool.

Overall, Revolutions is probably the 2nd best matrix. I enjoyed it throughly and am dissapointed the Matrix Trilogy is essentially over. However if you go and watch the first matrix, watch matrix: reloaded, go play and beat the video game enter the matrix, go watch the entire animatrix, mess around on the official matrix website.....THEN FINALLY see matrix: revolutions...you're in for a treat and unforgettable...ness.


----------



## The Memory Hole (Nov 6, 2003)

MikeXpop: I'll agree they could have been more... imaginative on the ending. But it wasn't that bad... IMHO anyway. It appears there are many who disagree with me though. I did think Revolutions was far better than Reloaded though.

Arden: Lol. Sorry. I was just a moron and didn't realize that he was the character in Reloaded.


----------



## dixonbm (Nov 7, 2003)

What a sad and pitiful ending to a great Epic Film.  I agree with MikeXpop.  Leave after you see the big face.  I was left with more questions and disappointment.  It shouldn't end the way it does. All that remains are questions. QUESTIONS i tell you!! QUESTIONS!! I am so tired of the QUESTIONS! I NEED SOME ANSWERS...some finality! Which this movie does not really provide.


----------



## naodx (Nov 7, 2003)

The third movie felt to 'rushed' to me, I left the theatre with mixed feelings, trying to decide whether or not I liked the way things turned out or not.

Right now, I'll have to say that it is my least favorite of the 3, with the original being my all time favorite.

I'll go see it again in a couple of weeks, and see if I can get any different feelings about the movie, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Trip (Nov 7, 2003)

Hopefully I get to see it tonight!


----------



## Trip (Nov 7, 2003)

YES! ONLY 2 MORE HOURS!!!

*faints*


----------



## toast (Nov 8, 2003)

I personally enjoyed it (saw it in English).

A few pro's (does not contain spoilers):

- The "For Zion" battle is just excellent. I'm an old Games Workshops Warhammer 40K fan, some of you know what I mean 
- I love the aesthetic of the Train/Trainman scenes, esp. the first one (beg. of film).

Cons:

- The fact that the Oracle doesn't know any other verb than "think", "believe" and "do".
- The "blue sky with moon" passage.
- The most idiotic reply in the film: "Do it kid" (just before Gate 3 is shot by the lad).
- The slowdown passage when Smith gets punched just looks like a bad copy of an old Seegio Leone.

But the Zion battle saves it all, *that* was epic.


----------



## Trip (Nov 8, 2003)

ARGH! Just got back from it and believe it or not...I think that the movie ruined the entire series for me. They ended the movie how a movie should end...WHAT'S WRONG WITH THEM?!?!

Ok, here we go:

First of I give them props for the amazing effects and cinematography. Especially the zion battle (towards the very end of the first bridge). Stunning effects that really take your breathe away. But what's with the cheesy effects at the very, very end of the movie? 

Story wise I feel like killing somebody (Haha, get it, kill somebody). Whatever you do DO NOT make a movie end like that. That has got to be the worst ending in HISTORY!

I'll write up a review once I stop throwing up.


----------



## The Memory Hole (Nov 8, 2003)

*Possible Spoiler. But I doubt it.*

Remember Neo punching Agent Smith in the face towards the end... when it is in slow motion and close up.

Cheesiest. Effect. Ever.

(IMHO anyway.)


----------



## Gambit (Nov 8, 2003)

*Definite SPOILER question!*

Ok, you guys.
Now you've rambled about the ending until I can't take it anymore...

I have not seen nr. 3 YET (havn't had the time) but juring the last couple of months I've had some theorys about what will happen in the last movie.
Aspecially with Trinity (I asked myself "she's got something up her sleve...she's a good guy but...there IS something more about her untold) etc.

From what I read above from all of you...there's nothing about anything like that and all the talk goes to a "cheesy" sequence and a "lousy ending".
------------------      ------------------------------------    ----------------------
*Question:* What's up with the ending? Everybody dies? Neo and Trinity? What happens to them?

It doesn't matter if I know. It won't hinder me from going to see the movie at all. And I will buy the film on dvd too (like the others).

/G


----------



## The Memory Hole (Nov 8, 2003)

Although it really is against my better judgement... Gambit, check your Private Messsages. Make sure you want to know though.


----------



## Gambit (Nov 10, 2003)

MikeXpop said:
			
		

> I saw it.
> 
> Don't see it.
> 
> ...



Hiya, MikeXpop...plz read your pm 

/G


----------



## Randman (Nov 10, 2003)

I liked it much better than 2. And the ending worked for me.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 10, 2003)

Actually I was quite surprised about the movie. Maybe all those warnings made me expect really less of it and I liked it. No action movie can compete with those scenes in Matrix Revolution. And the end? Well, don't know if anyone said how it will end. I don't want to spoil it for those who didn't watch before. But I was quite statisfied with that one too. Few questions still remained, but this is good to be discussed with friends!


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 11, 2003)

Matrix Revolutions RULEZ!!!  One complain though: The Matrix trilogy is no more  Why, oh, why?


----------



## Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

There's still the animatrix prequels ... an there can be other media to carry on the matrix story: weren't there rumors of a massive online game thinghy?


----------



## BitWit (Nov 11, 2003)

Sigh, the whole story arc of the Matrix could have been subverted if these machines could have just rebuilt the desktop during the first movie. 

Seriously though, I liked the animatrix more than the movies.


----------



## Arden (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, thanks for ruining it for me, Gambit.   It's all good, though.  Once I saw your post, I was like, oh geez that's just great, but I still enjoyed it and I deliberately avoided this thread until such.

I think this movie was quite good.  It's full of action and the ending works rather well for me, and the people saying stuff like leave after the face or Smith's face looks cheesy (those who've seen it know ) don't know how to enjoy a movie.  Well, maybe you do, and this just isn't for you.  But I thought this movie was very fitting to the story, and I thoroughly enjoyed it and Reloaded.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 11, 2003)

I liked all 3...overall i loved the series..and the animatrix, and the sometimes hard to follow story line..i'm sure this isn't the last we'll see from Neo...it's just too much of a money maker to go away, heh.


----------



## Arden (Nov 12, 2003)

I wish the Matrix were a TV series or something... now that I've seen the final movie, there's nothing left to anticipate, except possibly the game.


----------



## Randman (Nov 12, 2003)

Ugh, a TV series would be horrible. Not enough $$ to pour into it. Matrix producer already says no Matrix 4 (considering the lukewarm box office, no surprise). Maybe more AniMatrix or video games, but that's all folks.


----------



## diablojota (Nov 12, 2003)

Well, I saw Revolutions on Sunday.  I bought a nice 1.5 Liter Coke and some gummy bears.  Good stuff!  
Well, the movie was fine.  I went in not expecting too much from reading the threads here, and came out liking the film. 
My big complaint about Revolutions and ReLoaded were the stupid lovie dovie sh!t with Neo & Trinity.  Too much focus, completely unnecessary.  They seem very uncomfortable together.  I just feel like to much focus was placed on it.  Well, maybe it wasn't even that.  Maybe it was because they seemed so uncomfortable with each other that made the scenes so bad.
Overall, I liked the movie.  The whole trainstation scene was pretty deep.


----------



## cellfish (Nov 13, 2003)

I just wanted to tell you guys that in anticipation of additional Matrix storylines and movies and what-not, there actually ARE plans to release a Matrix MMORPG. Nobody knows whether it will take place in between the second and third movie or somehow AFTER the third movie, but UbiSoft is apparently programming it here in Montreal. 

Personally, I would want it to be after the third movie. I still think there's a lot of potential in a storyline where some robots are still against the humans whereas others are willing to collaborate with the humans.

For those wondering where this news comes from, it's SlashDot.

Andre


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 13, 2003)

Matrix movies, Animatrix, Enter the Matrix = Hot Stuff! Most people obviously cannot appreciate great stuff... The same happens/will happen with Star Wars, Star Trek, and LOADS of other Sci-Fi stuff... 

For those who didn't like/enjoy ANY Matrix stuff, I have a VERY serious proposal for you: Go and watch Sopranos or something and leave us alone


----------



## lilbandit (Nov 13, 2003)

The last two had NONE of the style, innovation and originality of the first. Reloaded was top heavy with too much emphasis on Zion and the whole hippy dance thing. Too much time getting tied up in knots with endless pretentious bull about existance/reality/whatever. The first film contained none of this crap and was the better for it. It dealt with these issues without the need to resort to bad dialogue and ponderous direction. The Wachowski brothers have produced two traditional sequels: big budget, lesser script and too much self-indulgence topped off with an open ending and the possibility of MORE. Nuff said. Revolutions is disappointing and proves that Reloaded was not a blip but an indication of what was to come. I loved the first film and stil watch it regularly but since then the Matrix series has been a turkey


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 14, 2003)

Then, I suppose you belong to Soprano followers, aren't you?  Or could that be Sex in the City?


----------



## lilbandit (Nov 14, 2003)

hulkaros said:
			
		

> Then, I suppose you belong to Soprano followers, aren't you?  Or could that be Sex in the City?



ah hulkaros...the eternal voice of reason on these boards  
perhaps some qualification of the claim that ALL of the matrix stuff=great. Seriously, you don't put the last two films on a par with the first..do you? I would agree that the first was a great film and will probably be the only one that anybody remembers in the years to come but the last two were average at best. Anybody I ask feels the same way except for a few hardcore fans, but that category of movie-goer is normally blinded by their fanaticism anyway and can't be objective!


----------



## Arden (Nov 15, 2003)

Well, I'm not a fanatic, but I definitely would not rate R&R as lowly as you have.  I thought they were both well done, with enough philosophical stuff interspersed with heavy action like the freeway scene, the battle for the dock, etc.  I think all 3 films are great.


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 16, 2003)

Look: I am sick of reading and hearing that Matrix 2 (2+3=2 actually ) is an average movie! What did you expect to see in it? Just because you didn't see more of Neo VS Smith or this and that VS this and that or the ma-n-chines winning or the humans winning and blah-blah that doesn't mean that the Matrix 2 was/is worst than 1 or even an average movie! Not to mention that the whole Matrix experience is Matrix 1, Matrix Comics, AniMatrix, Enter the Matrix and last and surely not least, Matrix Reloaded and Matrix Revolutions... If you followed closely all those things then you would definitely agree with me that all matrix=great! It is a pure stroke of genius all those matrix things and such genius always cannot be appreciated by mere mortals 

As Morpheus said:
"What happened, happened and couldn't have happened any other way..."

Or if you prefer what the Architect said:
"And because you still remain human some of my answers you simply will not understand..."

Or something along those lines


----------



## Randman (Nov 16, 2003)

Matrix was fantastic, a true trend-setter. 3 was much better than 2, but both suffered from sequelitis. The great thing, imho, in the first was that you could almost imagine that something like the Matrix could actually exist, or that we are a part of it.
  The second two had none of that. You became more and distanced from the main characters. In 3, the most "human" characters were the family talking to Neo in the train station.
  The special effects were awesome, but the machines won in real life with CGI overcoming the human elements that truly made 1 a classic.
   I loved Agent Smith in 1 and 2 but other than the fight scene, he became too over-the-top. 
  Morpheus became Lando Calarassian by 3, what a waste of a great character. Heck, even Neo didn't seem to have as much screen time as Niobe.
   And the Merovingian also seemed an afterthought in 3, and Monica Belluci should have been given much more screen time with that amazing outfit of hers in 3.
  The final theme was very interesting: Humans needed to the machines to live and the machines needed humans to live and both sides had heroes and villians, but the point became too muddled with the jumps and reliance on CGI (and here, once again, I'll say I didn't dislike 2 and I enjoyed 3, especially what happens to Neo). 
  And finally, I enjoyed both the first couple of seasons of Sopranos and Sex And The City until they jumped the shark. 
Rant over [fin]


----------



## Arden (Nov 16, 2003)

hulkaros said:
			
		

> As Morpheus said:
> "What happened, happened and couldn't have happened any other way..."
> 
> Or if you prefer what the Architect said:
> "And because you still remain human some of my answers you simply will not understand..."


Ah, perfect!  I'm going to put that on a posterboard and, to anyone who disses the Matrix, give them a good smacking therewith.


----------



## Gambit (Nov 16, 2003)

I've now seen the last sequel of the Matrix treasure chest. 

I've heard alot and read alot about the last part (and the second). 

I can now say seriously that these 3 parts that makes the whole of the story "The Matrix" is one of the best films made so far in terms of story, philosophy, fx, period!

If we all strip down our need to constantly find something to crank down on (even when it's hard to find anything) and honestly see the film without preceptions....most of us will find that this movie is a mile stone in the film history. 

I usually don't use big words about a film but this time I will.

The parts are *not* suposed to be treated as seperate films. 
The sequels are A film. One. 
That's how I treat them.

If one does the opposite one misses many points and what more....the whole plot gets messed with. And the story, I find, is brilliant.

I will miss The Matrix now that I've seen it all. But that says something about the impact of the story and the film on the whole.

Regards,
Gambit


----------



## Cat (Nov 17, 2003)

The idea behind the matrix is a good one, but an old one. The first movie was nice when it came out, revolutionary as to the technology used. The sequels are less good because everything has been overhyped and ripped since the first one. That's not the fault of the Wachowski brothers. Yeah, they are nice movies to watch, but I still like Shrek better. I laughed from the beginning to the end of that one and after seeing the trailer of Shrek 2 I have the impression that the sequel will be up to the original. The matrix was a good movie, but the sequels haven't kept me on the edge of my seat. The one-liners are trite and predictable, the action is meaningless and sometimes even gratuitous. It could ahve been a better movie if they had made the sequels more credible. In 2 however, nothing happens. It's like an extended intro to 3. Smith is introduced as a virus, we have the pseudo tech-speak of the Source and hacking into it with SSH-keymaker stuff, yeah right... the long boring highway scene (well, the trucks at the end were neat), the twins were nice, but the stairway scene never ended ... they could have done reloaded in half the time. I wasn't very impressed with the cave scene either, neither the dance nor the love scene. Too damn many cliché's. Go look at Metropolis for gods sake! Now THAT is a movie. In the matrix sequels the magic of the first one is missing.


----------



## Gambit (Nov 17, 2003)

*SNIP*





			
				Cat said:
			
		

> The idea behind the matrix is a good one, but an old one. The first movie was nice when it came out, revolutionary as to the technology used. The sequels are less good because everything has been overhyped and ripped since the first one. That's not the fault of the Wachowski brothers. Yeah, they are nice movies to watch, but I still like Shrek better.


*SNIP*

Cat:

If you see the film"s" as you have written above, I quite understand your points but...then perhaps you didn't read my last post.

I still stick by it and my underlying point that "The Matrix" is *not* to be seen as a regular film with sequels. 
It is a story in parts...just like, for instance, LoTR (made in parts for obvious reasons = try to sit on your bum and see a film thats 6-7 hours long) 

There *is* no "new" matrix:es or parts or film"s" (1+2+3). 

It's *one film, one story...a beginning, the followoing and an end*.

Shrek is a great film but...does that have any connection to Matrix other than that its a great film and you (and I, for that matter) like it? 

Regards,
Gambit


----------



## Cat (Nov 17, 2003)

Well, the matrix is not one big movie. THe Wachowski's made a movie and they waited to see how it would turn out and whether or not to make the sequels. If you watch the first movie again, it could all end there. The second and third were only made after the first proved a success. I'll stick with seeing the second as a long intro to three, because it needs to stitch them together and introduce new plot elements, missing in the first one.
Regarding LotR: the literary work itself is divided in three books and the three movies do correspond (roughly) to the three books. It was filmed all in one long take, intended and plannned as a trilogy from the beginning. There is no way the forst movie could stand without the sequels.
Shrek 2, however, can prove that a sequel can be just as good as the first movie. I sure hope so and the trailer was very good IMHO.


----------



## Gambit (Nov 18, 2003)

Cat:

I disagree but, what the heck. Nm.
I rest my case 

I hope the second Shrek will delight you as the first one did.

Regards,
G


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

I thought I heard sometime around the release of the first Matrix that Keanu had been signed on for a trilogy.

Whatever, I liked the effects and everything.  Ooh, flashy lights and stuff that goes bang!


----------



## Randman (Nov 19, 2003)

> I thought I heard sometime around the release of the first Matrix that Keanu had been signed on for a trilogy.


 He was. The Matrix, The Matrix: Reloaded and The Matrix: Revolutions.
  And he added his voice talents to the Animatrix piece about the skater boy.

Whoa!


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

Exactly.  That refutes what Cat was saying, that they simply made the Matrix and made the sequels since it did so well.  They had actually planned 3 movies from the beginning, Cat.


----------



## Randman (Nov 19, 2003)

No, Cat is correct. The story was planned as a trilogy (many movies are these days since franchises are so important as money-makers).
  Had the first not been such a monster hit, the second two would have been green-lighted (pun intended) and financed.
  You can look at 2 and 3 as the same movie split into 2 (a la Kill Bill), but the series wasn't envisioned as one long thread such as LOTR.
  Heck, even SW: A New Hope needed to make it before any others could.


----------



## Randman (Nov 19, 2003)

Also, many actors will sign on for sequels during the original contracts.


----------



## Cat (Nov 19, 2003)

If it had been planned as a trilogy from the beginning, whay did they wait 4 years before making & releasing 2 & 3? Why didn't they make one big take and then release them one per year? Why was the first one a complete movie with a conclusive storyline? It had already a beginning and an end, 2 introduced new plot elements to get it going at all again ... I'm not really convinced by the contract argument ... it may simply have stated that in the eventuality of sequels he would have played his role again.



> Whatever, I liked the effects and everything. Ooh, flashy lights and stuff that goes bang!


Indeed!  That's more or less my take on the sequels...


----------

